# Coconut Oil for Tanning & Protection????



## godfreygirl (Jun 22, 2008)

*I use extra virgin coconut oil for MANY things, but I just read that it's the PERFECT sunscreen and tanner. The article I read said that Islanders have used this for years to keep their beautiful tans AND as a sunscreen also. I have two gallon jars of this and plan on going to the pools a lot this year. Has anyone else hear of using this as a tanner AND sunscreen? It makes sense, but I don't always believe what I read....so, I'm asking you girls if you've heard of this OR if you've used this as your sunscreen and tanner. Feedback please....I'm one who is VERY careful of skin cancer...tanning is NOT worth that...I would rather use a bottle tan...but, if this works, I can again go out into the sun.*

*




*


----------



## Ashley (Jun 22, 2008)

I see that coconut oil is used as an ingredient in many tanning oils. However, they usually only have an SPF of less than 10. I'm not sure if coconut oil by itself offers any SPF.


----------



## magosienne (Jun 22, 2008)

by itself no. you can apply some coconut oil on your hair and then go to the beach. the heat will help the product being absorbed by your hair but it won't protect it from the sun damage.

i personally keep it as a hair aftersun.

if you want to use oil as a sunscreen, look for palm oil instead (but be careful because it's really greasy).


----------

